# Leash training advice?



## Nicolepoppy (Dec 22, 2014)

Lucy is now 14 weeks and we have being trying out lucy with her harness and leash for the past few weeks but she doesn't seem to be progressing at all. When I put them on her she just sits down and looks around and refuses to move. If I hold the leash and hold a treat on front of her she will run to get it but just sits back down again. I'm hoping to be able to bring her for walks when she is fully protected with her vaccinations. Anyone got any tips or advise? ?


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

Keep trying in the house. She will get used to it. It must feel weird at first. Leash and harness/collar will be second nature in no time. 

I was a bad Mommy and I took Bentley out before his puppy shots were completed. I spoke to the vet about it and she co-signed (actually suggested taking him to limited places). I only took him to the tennis courts at dusk (after the players left) to practice walking on a leash and to play outside (I live in an apartment). I would carry him down the stairs.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

justagirltv said:


> Keep trying in the house. She will get used to it. It must feel weird at first. Leash and harness/collar will be second nature in no time.
> 
> I was a bad Mommy and I took Bentley out before his puppy shots were completed. I spoke to the vet about it and she co-signed (actually suggested taking him to limited places). I only took him to the tennis courts at dusk (after the players left) to practice walking on a leash and to play outside (I live in an apartment). I would carry him down the stairs.




Kendall, I've missed you:wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Some dogs take to the leash right away and others not so much. Just keep trying and treating and they'll get the hang of it. One of 
my dogs was difficult. I actually made a trail of little bits of treats for him to follow. 

You can take your puppy out now to help socialize. Let him go with you to dog friendly places in a puppy purse or carrier. 
It helps in the long run to allow them to get used to places and people.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I have yet to experience this. (I'm sure my time will come) I just always put it on and had the mind set that we were going for a walk and we were. I have never had to do much nudging.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

It is common at this age to have them fight the lead especially if they have not been introduced to it before. Just have patience and make it fun. It sounds like you are doing the right things: treats & praise & encouragement. 

I think you are already doing this, but letting her get used to wearing it when she isn't thinking about it and is just hanging around is what I would do. Also, lots of fun and games to distract her from its presence.


----------



## Nicolepoppy (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice everyone 4 weeks on she is walking brilliantly on her lead ? she looks so funny when we go walking with my mam and her collie cross lab, little and large everyone calls them ?


----------

